# Dolce Sogni humidor



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Out of room once again, and looking to maybee get a large desktop. Anyone have those dolce sogni 7 drawer tower humidor. 
They look gorgeous. They say their designed in italy, but the allusion on italy, is not saying where they are actually built. 
Who has one or more, and what can you tell me about them. 
Any info much appreciated. 

Jerry


----------



## stephen_bj (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Jerry,

Did you end up getting the 7 drawer from dolce sogni ? They look pretty sexy and you have a lot of compartments to organize your singles. I am also thinking of getting this. Would love to get some first hand comments from you. Thanks.

Regards,
Stephen


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

DAMN YOU PEOPLE
Now I want one.
I need something else to hold my singles........or should I just get another table. I prefer boxes?

Those DAMN decisions


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> DAMN YOU PEOPLE
> Now I want one.
> I need something else to hold my singles........or should I just get another table. I prefer boxes?
> 
> Those DAMN decisions


I can hold your singles and save you the trouble of getting another humidor...I will swing by this week izza:


----------



## stephen_bj (Feb 20, 2011)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> DAMN YOU PEOPLE
> Now I want one.
> I need something else to hold my singles........or should I just get another table. I prefer boxes?
> 
> Those DAMN decisions


 what sort of table are you thinking of getting?


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

AWESOME, thanks Ray. 
I love this place.



Rock31 said:


> I can hold your singles and save you the trouble of getting another humidor...I will swing by this week izza:


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

stephen_bj said:


> what sort of table are you thinking of getting?


I have a couple small end tables....they're alright. I was joking about getting another though. I am not sure what direction I am going to take.

Here's a couple shots of my tables....kinda old shots.


----------

